# running angles heavy



## Auracon (Sep 8, 2012)

does anyone have any tips for me as to why my angles sometimes run a little heavy i run a 3.5" drywall master angle box and sometimes its tight some times its real heavy leaving a ridge (a b?#%& to sand)


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

need more info

What angle head to install tape,,, using bazooka or not, roller... etc.... could be your 1st steps you do?????


----------



## Auracon (Sep 8, 2012)

*angle system*

i tube with an inside applicator, lay tapes, roll (pushing pretty hard), flush with a 3" head, let dry, then run my angle box and 3.5" angle head usually 2 passes right away to tighten up any fish eyes


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Auracon said:


> i tube with an inside applicator, lay tapes, roll (pushing pretty hard), flush with a 3" head, let dry, then run my angle box and 3.5" angle head usually 2 passes right away to tighten up any fish eyes


Sounds like your doing nothing wrong,,,, but

Tin or mechanical angle heads.

if mechanical, check your side blades, should look level/even. if blades slopping down towards nose cone, could be problem, or even your mud mix, should be very runny.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

3.5" is hard to push with angle box.Try to change your way:flash with 2.5" and finish with 3" or mix the mud very runny


----------



## Auracon (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks, i have been known to mix my mud a little thick for my flat boxes (nice shoulder workout lol) but always use thinner mud for my angle box but maybe ill try even a little thinner next job. and i checked my head it seems to all be even and inline.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm no expert on the angle box, that would be PaRocker's dept, however, sounds like user error could play a large part. 

In my experience, it is up to the operator to keep the pressure centered on the head, if not you end up putting the pressure on one side or the other, and that affects the mud flow, and therefore the end results. 

To much pressure to one side will effectively wipe that side of the angle(light), and leave all the mud on the opposing side (heavy).

If your mud is too heavy you may be pushing to hard just to get the mud to flow and it is throwing your technique off.

But, who am I to say, I'm a relative newb to the the angle box.:whistling2:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

fr8train said:


> I'm no expert on the angle box, that would be PaRocker's dept, however, sounds like user error could play a large part.
> 
> In my experience, it is up to the operator to keep the pressure centered on the head, if not you end up putting the pressure on one side or the other, and that affects the mud flow, and therefore the end results.
> 
> ...


or just bad framing, keep box straight in the angle as mentioned up above even flow


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> or just bad framing, keep box straight in the angle as mentioned up above even flow


Just finishing up a house and between the bad bevels on the crap lafarge board and the untrue angles, I've had to pre fill, then run a 3.5", 4" and 2.5"


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

Auracon said:


> does anyone have any tips for me as to why my angles sometimes run a little heavy i run a 3.5" drywall master angle box and sometimes its tight some times its real heavy leaving a ridge (a b?#%& to sand)


same problem mate, try to only coat in one or two passes, skim the edges with a knife, after it sets, probley we should adjust out mechanical heads..


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> or just bad framing, keep box straight in the angle as mentioned up above even flow


My first thought was un-square corners.

Then there are the different parts of the boards that come together....

recess to recess, flat to recess, flat to flat


----------



## Auracon (Sep 8, 2012)

thanks everyone for your input i think the comment made that thick mud could be making me push to hard thus throwing off my technique is the answer for me, i ran my angle box today with mud i thought was way to thin and they turned out to be the nicest cleanest angle i have run. im new to this site and am really impressed with how much help is out there. thanks:thumbup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Don't be afraid to have it thin enough that there is sometimes a little on the floor in the corners. It cleans up fine afterwards.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Auracon said:


> thanks everyone for your input i think the comment made that thick mud could be making me push to hard thus throwing off my technique is the answer for me, i ran my angle box today with mud i thought was way to thin and they turned out to be the nicest cleanest angle i have run. im new to this site and am really impressed with how much help is out there. thanks:thumbup:


well welcome to the zoo


----------



## Whosnxt1776 (Oct 4, 2012)

We tape with a zooka and roll and (we call it glaze, yall call it "flush) we glaze with a 2.5. Then run the angle box 3'' head with thin mud. Then we skim the angles by hand with thin mud and never have any probs with the angles.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Wait for it..:whistling2:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

fr8train said:


> I'm no expert on the angle box, that would be PaRocker's dept, however, sounds like user error could play a large part.
> 
> In my experience, it is up to the operator to keep the pressure centered on the head, if not you end up putting the pressure on one side or the other, and that affects the mud flow, and therefore the end results.
> 
> ...


U got it there Train! Make sure u r pushing center or u will end up with 1 side heavy and 1 with next 2 nothing on it!!


----------



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

One thing I have noticed with applying with the tube is that if you do not apply the mud evenly it affects the end result if not caught when rolling or flushing. I've noticed that when flushing behind, you have to run over the angle 3 or 4 times to get the mud even for second coat. Can get messy when learning new tools. I think I hated every single new tool I used until I broke it in or got used to it. Good luck

Korby


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

mix your mud a little thinner. could be some corners are not square. but your angle head is also big. i use a 3" to finish, sprayers and sanders hate the 3.5" because they typically leave more ridges in ring line and angle legs. i use 2.5 to glaze and 3 to finish.


----------



## drywallninja (Apr 28, 2013)

Whosnxt1776 said:


> We tape with a zooka and roll and (we call it glaze, yall call it "flush) we glaze with a 2.5. Then run the angle box 3'' head with thin mud. Then we skim the angles by hand with thin mud and never have any probs with the angles.


So you're running the angles by hand after with a 5"? 
Like one side and let the other dry, then run other side. Seems like extra work? Could you elaborate more on your process.


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

used to have that problem. make sure you give it a good pre filled with your two inch (after) you push the taper in with your two inch.


----------



## BNW TAPING (Apr 8, 2014)

Whosnxt1776 said:


> We tape with a zooka and roll and (we call it glaze, yall call it "flush) we glaze with a 2.5. Then run the angle box 3'' head with thin mud. Then we skim the angles by hand with thin mud and never have any probs with the angles.


what?!? explain this method and why


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

You guys resurrected an old thread. Whosnxt hasn't posted since 2012.


----------

